
Show HN: A curated directory of podcasts for software developers - joelennon
https://programmingpodcasts.com
======
joelennon
Hi everyone, developer of ProgrammingPodcasts.com here. I started listening to
some developer-related podcasts last year and was surprised with how difficult
it was to discover more podcasts using iTunes and other platforms. Hence I
built this site. Feedback/questions much appreciated.

